# max oc on a celeron D 351



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2007)

cpu stocks at 3.2ghz 
uses these parts
wow this is sad comon ppl get a life how bout a real question anyone think i can get 
this mobo:
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__ECS_Elitegroup_Computers_P4M800PRO_M_Motherboard,__17849116/
to take this cpu up to 4.2ghz?
http://www.pricegrabber.com/p__Inte...775_Processor,__11139368&search=celeron+D+351
on this HSF
http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200607/IntelPD940_hsf.jpg
+ddr266 flashed to 333





current highest oc oh and im looking for 4.2-4.4ghz so i can take the top seat in ocdb


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

cdawall said:


> cpu stocks at 3.2ghz
> uses these parts
> wow this is sad comon ppl get a life how bout a real question anyone think i can get
> this mobo:
> ...



is that for all CPU's the higest speed?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> is that for all CPU's the higest speed?



yes 


DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> so have you tryed it with your OC you posted and the ram at better tim/speeds??


answer to that one is nope


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2007)

im going for 4146mhz it would be easy if systool/clockgen supported my mobo


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2007)

well do it   i would like to see what that gets 

well i gone up to 4.5 on my P4 but i never done a ocdb thing brfore


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2007)

not even sure this is the max


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2007)

and cdawall takes the top spot


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2007)

new max


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 22, 2007)

omg... wow... But out of the celerons, I reckon the newer ones will clock even higher.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2007)

this is a new one G1 revision very recent


----------



## Schnookums (Jan 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> new max


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

run SM2.0   and make sure the ram is'nt holding you back like your last run 

this just makes me want to put my P4 back in to see how high i can go


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> run SM2.0   and make sure the ram is'nt holding you back like your last run
> 
> this just makes me want to put my P4 back in to see how high i can go



going to run ram 1:1 hope it works ok 350mhz on ddr266


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> going to run ram 1:1 hope it works ok 350mhz on ddr266



i think it should i had mine up to 375 at 5-4-4-12 and it was some PNY 1X2GB PC2-4300 with Infineon Chips at 2.1V


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2007)

wow... looks like i have some competition for the top spot.... when i get home prepare for an oc battle!!!


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> wow... looks like i have some competition for the top spot.... when i get home prepare for an oc battle!!!



  what top spot


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> i think it should i had mine up to 375 at 5-4-4-12 and it was some PNY 1X2GB PC2-4300 with Infineon Chips at 2.1V



nope im using PC2100 2.5-2-2-7 stock timings flashed PC2700 2.0-2-2-5 @2.5V (stock volts)  still 350 might be tuff on it


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> what top spot



i'm shooting for the top oc spot here on tpu...


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm shooting for the top oc spot here on tpu...



  ive gotten 4.5GHz on my P4 but i need to change out CPU's and take a pic  but i never tryed to see how high it would go


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> i'm shooting for the top oc spot here on tpu...



AHHH NO its *MINE*


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> AHHH NO its *MINE*



not after tonight!!!
i plan on hitting AT LEAST 4.2!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> not after tonight!!!
> i plan on hitting AT LEAST 4.2!!!



lol im not at the max yet 4.2ghz was all i could get stable  ill break that on a cold night like today


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 23, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol im not at the max yet 4.2ghz was all i could get stable  ill break that on a cold night like today



oh, it's on now!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 24, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> oh, it's on now!



well form looking at extreme oc thread it appears you couldnt break 4.2ghz


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 24, 2007)

cdawall said:


> well form looking at extreme oc thread it appears you couldnt break 4.2ghz



who says im done?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 25, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> who says im done?



lol im still at the top for now


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a question cdawall, what temps are you getting and with the stock cooler you have is it the one with the copper core or the aluminum one?

I have the 352 and can't get it past 3.6GHz or even close to 1.4v.  The temps shoot up to 75c on the stock cooler with only 1.3v.  The odd thing is that the 352 is 65nm, so I would think it would put out less heat.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Just a question cdawall, what temps are you getting and with the stock cooler you have is it the one with the copper core or the aluminum one?
> 
> I have the 352 and can't get it past 3.6GHz or even close to 1.4v.  The temps shoot up to 75c on the stock cooler with only 1.3v.  The odd thing is that the 352 is 65nm, so I would think it would put out less heat.



copper core (off a Pentium D 930) temps are ~57C load and mines 90nm as well but only half the cache of yours other than that they are the same 

what core rev are you?

and mine defaults to a vcore of 1.36V?


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 26, 2007)

That type of OCing makes a Celeron look like a Pentium D EE


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2007)

cept its single core :shadedshu


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> copper core (off a Pentium D 930) temps are ~57C load and mines 65nm as well but only half the cache of yours other than that they are the same
> 
> what core rev are you?
> 
> and mine defaults to a vcore of 1.3V?



Your CPU-Z screens show a Prescott 90nm core. 

Anyway, my revision is C1.  My voltage is at 1.26v right now and under 100% load after an hour the temp is 70C.  This is with my stock heatsink from a E6600 with the copper core, and the fan from my stock Celeron cooler since the E6600's cooler's fan is only 1600RPM and the Celerons is 2600RPM.  Just switching out the fan lowered my load temps from 75C to 70C under load though, so maybe a little more voltage and a FSB increase is in order to get it back up to being hot enough to warm my room in these Winter months.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry cdawall. 

I said screw the temps, with as cheap as the processor was I can buy a new one if it fries.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Sorry cdawall.
> 
> I said screw the temps, with as cheap as the processor was I can buy a new one if it fries.


----------



## Canuto (Jan 26, 2007)

80ºC


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if the Celeron D has thermal throttling at 85C like the P4s do?  If not, I am sure I will find out soon enough.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Sorry cdawall.
> 
> I said screw the temps, with as cheap as the processor was I can buy a new one if it fries.



no fair yours is 65nm mines 90nm(and a prescott to boot)  

oh well good oc 

oh and im not at the max yet so this just seems to be a challenge ill just shoot a 185mhz fsb thru it and beat you


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> no fair yours is 65nm mines 90nm(and a prescott to boot)
> 
> oh well good oc
> 
> oh and im not at the max yet so this just seems to be a challenge ill just shoot a 185mhz fsb thru it and beat you



Good luck, 80C is a place I don't want to be again.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Good luck, 80C is a place I don't want to be again.



lol not enough volts it boots but crashes out of windows temps still staying around 50C@BIOS
 need more volts so badly


----------



## DOM (Jan 26, 2007)

Mines a Prescott and there hot lol i had mine in the 80+C this moring on full load   

but heres what i have it set at with 40C idle shes still got more


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2007)

cdawall said:


> lol not enough volts it boots but crashes out of windows temps still staying around 50C@BIOS
> need more volts so badly



Hook it up to your car battery!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 26, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Hook it up to your car battery!



lol stupid ECS mobo why cant you give me 1.5v and not 1.4v? stupid ECS


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 26, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Mines a Prescott and there hot lol i had mine in the 80+C this moring on full load
> 
> but heres what i have it set at with 40C idle shes still got more



wow, its gonna be damn cold tonight! its time to see what i can hit...
right now my load temp went from 50C to 39C, and i dont even have a window open!


this is what 16.6C inside the house will do for your temps:


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> wow, its gonna be damn cold tonight! its time to see what i can hit...
> right now my load temp went from 50C to 39C, and i dont even have a window open!
> 
> 
> this is what 16.6C inside the house will do for your temps:



Ha, my room rarely sees under 23C.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Ha, my room rarely sees under 23C.



same with me its texas for gods sake


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> same with me its texas for gods sake



Well I am up in Chicago and it is cold outside, but when you have 2 laptops and 2 computers running in a small bedroom it keeps it pretty warm in there.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Well I am up in Chicago and it is cold outside, but when you have 2 laptops and 2 computers running in a small bedroom it keeps it pretty warm in there.



when you have a cpu running 1GHz over spec and no airflow in a small room it gets to be about 30-32C in here... 
but with it at 17C in here now, and the temps still dropping outside, i'm gonna open a window and see if i can hit 4.5GHz!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> when you have a cpu running 1GHz over spec and no airflow in a small room it gets to be about 30-32C in here...
> but with it at 17C in here now, and the temps still dropping outside, i'm gonna open a window and see if i can hit 4.5GHz!



i doubt it but you can try  wish my temps were that low but it wouldnt matter cause i dont have enough DAMN volts


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i doubt it but you can try  wish my temps were that low but it wouldnt matter cause i dont have enough DAMN volts



who said i'm gonna leave it at 4.5?
it's called a suicide shot.

as far as volts, i'm not even at stock volts yet (1.4) and this board goes all the way to 2.2!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> who said i'm gonna leave it at 4.5?
> it's called a suicide shot.
> 
> as far as volts, i'm not even at stock volts yet (1.4) and this board goes all the way to 2.2!



so does my AMD mobo  ive seen all the way up to 1.71V


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

hey, newtekie, what board is that celly in?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> who said i'm gonna leave it at 4.5?
> it's called a suicide shot.
> 
> as far as volts, i'm not even at stock volts yet (1.4) and this board goes all the way to 2.2!



Yeah, that is basically what mine was.  I honestly expected it to fry when I did that run.  That was 1.45v in the BIOS, but the sensor read 1.36v, which I think is actually the stock voltage for that processor or maybe just a little over.



Random Murderer said:


> hey, newtekie, what board is that celly in?



It is the plain old P5B(no E, no Deluxe).


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

speaking of suicide shots, guess who just set a new world record?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah i dont believe it for some reason


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> yeah i dont believe it for some reason



lqtm, i dont believe it either, but thats what cpuz is showing...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> lqtm, i dont believe it either, but thats what cpuz is showing...



do the validation thingy and get the highest oc record


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Something tells me that CPU wouldn't be prime stable...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Something tells me that CPU wouldn't be prime stable...



you think


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> do the validation thingy and get the highest oc record



  stop encouraging him  cuz we all know its not real


----------



## cdawall (Jan 27, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> stop encouraging him  cuz we all know its not real



no i believe it[/SARCASM]


----------



## DOM (Jan 27, 2007)

cdawall said:


> no i believe it[/SARCASM]



not to him  

so when you going to run your celeron D in SM2.0 ive been waitting to see what she can get at max oc on your mobo


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2007)

new oc


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 29, 2007)

still slower than cdwall... Pentium D Smithfield = Heat bonzana... 49*C Idle...

Hey cdwall, if you can get your hands on a CNPS 9700NT, sacrifice looks for speed... put one 120mm fan at the CD drive bay, one 120mm fan in the rear = wind tunnel!

EDIT: Whoops.. Anyway, what thermal paste are you using? I find the stock coolers to be rather efficient LOL, when compared to the older designs.. guess intel's coolers are good. I shouldn't have purchased the CNPS7700CU >_>, should I switch to the stock cooler? It just looks so god damn nice.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> still slower than cdwall... Pentium D Smithfield = Heat bonzana... 49*C Idle...
> 
> Hey cdwall, if you can get your hands on a CNPS 9700NT, sacrifice looks for speed... put one 120mm fan at the CD drive bay, one 120mm fan in the rear = wind tunnel!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops.. Anyway, what thermal paste are you using? I find the stock coolers to be rather efficient LOL, when compared to the older designs.. guess intel's coolers are good. I shouldn't have purchased the CNPS7700CU >_>, should I switch to the stock cooler? It just looks so god damn nice.



psssh, that under load!
im always at 100%.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> still slower than cdwall... Pentium D Smithfield = Heat bonzana... 49*C Idle...
> 
> Hey cdwall, if you can get your hands on a CNPS 9700NT, sacrifice looks for speed... put one 120mm fan at the CD drive bay, one 120mm fan in the rear = wind tunnel!
> 
> EDIT: Whoops.. Anyway, what thermal paste are you using? I find the stock coolers to be rather efficient LOL, when compared to the older designs.. guess intel's coolers are good. I shouldn't have purchased the CNPS7700CU >_>, should I switch to the stock cooler? It just looks so god damn nice.



im using cheapo shit from td


----------

